#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται άδεια vBulletin 4 Suite (Forum-CMS-Blog)

## Xάρης

Πωλείται νόμιμη (γνήσια, αγορασμένη από την vBulletin.com) άδεια *vBulletin 4 Suite* που περιλαμβάνει *Forum + CMS + Blog*.

Διατίθεται μετάφραση στα *Ελληνικά*.

Κόστος: *80,00€*

Αν το επιθυμείτε προσφέρω έναντι επιπλέον αμοιβής:
+ εγκατάσταση του λογισμικού+ εγκατάσταση μετάφρασης στα Ελληνικά και όχι μόνο+ εγκατάσταση skins+ εγκατάσταση mods (προτείνω κάποια συγκεκριμένα mods)+ δημιουργία κατηγοριών/υποκατηγοριών στο CMS και στο Forum+ μαθήματα διαχείρισης+ εγκατάσταση νέων ενημερώσεων (upgrades) αν και όταν αυτά προκύψουν από τη vBulletin στη διάρκεια ενός έτους
Περισσότερες Πληροφορίες:
Α) Μέσω *προσωπικού μηνύματος (π.μ.)*
Β) Μέσω email στο *info@win2.gr*

Υ.Γ.: Διαβάστε τον οδηγό αγοραπωλησίας άδειας vBulletin --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

